# Lets all fly our flags on 9-11



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Lets give thanks to all our fire fighters, police and the great men and women of all the arm forces.everyone knows someone who lost a loved one that day. And yeah i'll say it a 1000 times,
god bless america. If you dont have an amercan flag then buy one!


Thank you , townwrench


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:Great Idea!My flag is out everyday and gets replaced frequently.I also agree - "God Bless America".
Semper Fi


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Already planning on it. Cannot believe it has been 10yrs since that Tradgic day!!! "I will Never Forget". There are thousands of sad stories but I seen one the other day that brought a tear to my eye. ABC news; 9/11 Anniversary: Boy's letter to Dad. According to the news the other day there is hightened concern of more attacks for the upcomming 10yr anniversary. Intell is stating it is from Pakistan. God Bless America.


----------

